# como medir condensador



## DjOrion (Jun 19, 2007)

tengo un condensador al que precisamente se le a borrado la capacidad y no recuerdo como se realizaba la medición no se si tenia que estar conectado, desconectado...

¿Alguien puede ayuadarme??

Gracias de antemano!!!


----------



## jona (Jun 19, 2007)

deberias de tomar un capacimetro.
y alli obtener una lectura de su valor, o buscar un diagrama de lo que estas reparando.
saludos.


----------



## DjOrion (Jun 19, 2007)

estoy reparando un motor monofásico y el condensador estropeado es de 4microfaradios y he encontrado un condensador pero no se de cuanto es. Tengo un polimetro con capacimetro pero no recuerdo como se usa, si conectado y paralelo, conectado y serie, desconectado y cargado o descargado....

no tengo ningun esquema ni nada que poder mirar del motor, si podeis ayudarme..


----------



## menduco (Jun 19, 2007)

Lo tienes que medir desconectado del circuito
Primero debes descargarlo con algo metalico por ejemplo un destornillador cortocicuitando los extremos del condensador . Luego lo conectas al capacímetro con la polariadad adecuada(+ con + y - con - ) 

Despues contame como te fue


----------



## mabauti (Jun 19, 2007)

tal vez esto te sirva (cortesia de pepepuerto) :
http://www.cienciasmisticas.com.ar/electronica/laboratorio/pcomponentes/index.php


----------

